# Tune Nabe Dezibel



## zett78 (26. Mai 2016)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/-/131828573377?


----------



## TuningChristian (19. Oktober 2016)

zett78 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/-/131828573377?



Wenn alles gut läuft, wird die Tune Dezibel und Mag90 Nabe doch bald in Serie geben. Nur unter anderem Namen. Es haben schon ein paar Investoren durch einen Zeitungsartikel angeklopft:

http://www.bkz-online.de/node/999370


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjamin84 (25. Februar 2017)

@TuningChristian 
Gibt es schon Infos wann es die Dezibel noch in Serie geht.

Hatte Interesse, auch an einer gebrauchten Dezibel die sich noch im guten Zustand befindet.


----------



## TuningChristian (8. Juli 2018)

Meine Naben sind endlich fertig und bei NEWMEN am Stand auf der Eurobike zu sehen. Boost Satz hat ca. 245 Gramm. Ich schau mal am Dienstag persönlich vorbei und schau mir das Ergebnis jahrelanger Arbeit und Investition an


----------



## TuningChristian (8. Juli 2018)

https://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/teile_zubehoer/eurobike-2018-newmen-neuheiten/a39313.html


----------

